

Google Impact Challenge India 2013 awards - denzil_correa
https://impactchallenge.withgoogle.com/india2013

======
LukeWalsh
These are wonderful. My personal favorite is the video hub to train farmers
about local agricultural practices.

I look forward to seeing the kinds of non-profit startups that will come out
of YC in the years to come.

------
motyar
Awesome

